

New York beaten by Tel Aviv, LA and Seattle in global Startup Ecosystem Report - eevilspock
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/11/20/tel-aviv-la-and-seattle-are-ahead-of-new-york-city-in-a-new-global-ranking-of-the-top-20-startup-ecosystems/

======
eevilspock
I'm very skeptical of the #2 ranking Seattle gets for talent. I lived and
worked there from 1994 to 2011.

